# 10" Acoustic Elegance IB10AU subwoofer .99 no reserve



## 383BEE (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Acoustic...402493?hash=item3600c8ef7d:g:dZQAAOSw8vZXM2yR

Up for bid is an Acoustic elegance IB10AU-4 10" automotive infinite baffle subwoofer. I Bought it with the intention of using it in the rear deck of my wife's A5 but due to the modifications nessisary/by her request I will no longer be installing it. 

This subwoofer is brand new never installed and was hand built by acoustic elegance 5-2-16. There are a few light scratches on the bottom plate of the motor but it is exactly as received from the manufacturer. No reserve


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What is your buy now?


----------

